# Self-driving Volvo Uber car kills Arizona pedestrian



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Self-driving Volvo Uber car kills Arizona pedestrian, police say. There was a human supervisor behind the wheel but the car was in autonomous mode.

This is a tragic setback for furthering all autonomous driving testing...

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/s...ills-arizona-pedestrian-police-say/ar-BBKr3IW


----------



## Impatient (Sep 19, 2017)

Considering their track record, in general, I don't trust Uber to be responsible in their pursuit of autonomous driving.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Another article from Reuters with more info. Victim name identified and scene described with "crumpled bike" although reports say person struck was walking. - This is still early in the reporting so some details are sure to change. News conference scheduled for 3PM local time. Uber also suspending Canadian autonomous testing.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ng-hit-by-uber-self-driving-suv-idUSKBN1GV296


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Very tragic. Totally agree we have no idea what happened here. But unless that thing had some massive failure the accident is very well documented.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I heard on Bloomberg radio today that the Tempe Sherriff made public comments about how his initial review showed the pedestrian "abruptly" entered the roadway in a poorly lit road away from any crosswalk and it didn't appear that a driver, human or autonomous, would have been able to easily avoid this tragedy. Many agencies have already begun their investigations so this will be investigated very thoroughly.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Does anyone have info on whether Tesla's active safety camera system (non EAP) would have prevented the fatality, if not the accident entirely?

Warning, graphic video!




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

From the video, the victim wasn't very visible until the last seconds before the collision. It didn't help that she wore dark clothing with no reflectors and was jaywalking. On the other hand, the interior video shows the human driver looking down at the dashboard instead of the road ahead until just before the collision when she looks up and you can see the sheer terror in her eyes.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

That video is an excellent example of the limitations of vision, both human or camera. After watching the video repeatedly and knowing ahead of time that a person was there was I able to see their shoes maybe 1.5 sec before impact. It was incredibly dark where she chose to cross. There was only about 1 lane marking dash of space from the earliest appearance of her shoes. I didn't see the person "abruptly" enter traffic but I doubt many drivers would have avoided this accident.

That being said, the advancements with lidar on the Uber or radar on Teslas should be able the "see" obstacles that are not easily visible. As the tech improves, more of these tragedies will be prevented even when a human operator can't see anything.

Although this test was done in the daytime with an AP1 Tesla and a very daring (aka stupid) test subject, the Tesla successfully avoided the pedestrian every time, sometimes without a ****pit warning. The test with the Tesla "following" the pedestrian as he backs away is particularly funny!






And despite Mr. Brown's tragic death, AP1 Teslas have a few famous videos showing it detecting impending crashes ahead that a human driver may not have avoided. The audible warning and the Tesla slowing occurs before I would have suspected a collision would have occurred.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the title of the thread is misleading. The car didn't kill anyone. This lady made a very very unfortunate decision and was where she had no business being. I can't help but think that we have to remember that any system...and I do mean ANY system is going to be involved in accidents and deaths. It is a terrible reality that is completely unavoidable in certain circumstances. The important thing to remember is that the frequency of these accidents will eventually become significantly less frequent and we will see a much much safer driving environment, both for the passengers and the general public.

Terrible situation and outcome and my sympathies go out to the victims family as well as to the safety driver involved.

Dan


----------

